# Absturz bei ea-games Spielen



## Snake_aka_eviL (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich habe mehrere ea-games Spiele die aus etwa dem selben Zeitraum stammen:

Medal of Honor (allied assault, spearhead, brakethrough)
Battlefield 1942
Command & Conquer Generäle

Die Spiele sind alle original!

Problem: Alle Spiele lassen sich starten. Nach einiger Zeit, bei Generäle ca 2 min (und das schon, wenn ich nur im Hauptmenü warte), wird mein bildschirm schwarz, als wenn man den VGA Stecker abgezogen hätte und der Sound wiederholt sich in einer kurzen Schleife. Einzige Hilfe ist der Reset-Knopf.

Woran kann das liegen?

Andere neue Spiele wie Medal of Honor Airborne oder Rainbow Six Vegas 2 laufen ohne Probleme!

Mein Rechner:
Board: P7N Platinum
Graka: GeForce 9600 GT
Proz: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
Win XP Prof + alle möglichen Updates außer SP3
DirectX 9.0c

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## kays (29. Dezember 2008)

Snake_aka_eviL schrieb:


> Win XP Prof + alle möglichen Updates außer SP3


Installier es einfach mal und schau was passiert, deine Spiele hältst du doch auch Aktuell oder ??? 

gruß kays


----------



## Snake_aka_eviL (30. Dezember 2008)

Jo klar Spiele sind auch alle aktuell gepatcht....auf meinem alten System lief es auch ohne SP3.

Hab auch schon alle Treiber aktuallisiert und n Bios Update gemacht.....

Das will einfach net


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2008)

Na das hört sich ja echt seltsam an, sag mal ist das wirklich nur bei Spielen von EA ? Könnte ein hardwareproblem sein....

Mfg Mj@AMD


----------



## Snake_aka_eviL (30. Dezember 2008)

jo is nur bei spielen von ea-games die aus dem Zeitraum stammen.....neue Titel funktionieren Problemlos auf höchster grafik.........

Zum Verzweifeln...Der Typ bei der MSI Hotline konnte mir auch net helfen und bei ea is das ne 0190 Nummer, da ruf ich net an.....voll die Schweinerei *grml*


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Dezember 2008)

Hmm.. 

Es koennte sich um EAritis handeln, eine akute Erkrankung deines Computers, die in der Verweigerung aller aelteren Spiele-Titel von Electronic Arts resultiert. 

 
Nein, im Ernst, das kann meiner Meinung nach nur an der Software liegen. Schon mal Windows neu aufgesetzt?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

Tipp:
Hi,
schreib EA doch mal ins Forum oder ne Email 
mit Deinen Seriellnummern(nur in der Email) wenn nötig !?

ps:kostet auch nichts.
Lass mal hören was die sagen ^^


...bei Deinem System fehlt mir die Treiber Angabe nvidia Forceware xxx.xxx ??? 
Und die Soundkarte inkl. Treiber version !

die Games laufen sogar bei mir unter Vista32bit
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

Snake_aka_eviL schrieb:


> Jo klar Spiele sind auch alle aktuell gepatcht....auf meinem alten System lief es auch ohne SP3.
> 
> Hab auch schon alle Treiber aktuallisiert und n Bios Update gemacht.....
> 
> Das will einfach net



Warum ein bios update


----------



## Snake_aka_eviL (2. Januar 2009)

Ja das mit dem Bios Update frag ich mich auch. Hab das gemacht, weil der Typ bei der MSI Hotline meinte, ich soll das machen, weil das vielleicht ein "Speicherfehler" ist. Ich hab ihm das zwar net geglaubt, aber war so hilflos, das ich das ausprobiert habe.

nvidia treiber: 180.48
Creative Soundblaster Audigi 2 ZS Treiber: 6.0.1.1241

Wo ist das EA-Games Forum oder ne email adresse, ich komm bei denen auf der HP net weiter......^^

Frohes neues......danke erstmal für eure Mühe


----------

